# molded sole pads



## Hoons (Dec 21, 2009)

A shop charges $150 for this service. Is it worth it?


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

Hoons said:


> A shop charges $150 for this service. Is it worth it?


what makes it so much better?


----------



## clubmyke (Jan 21, 2010)

I went with custom superfeet for $100 ( you can find them for $80 if you look around). I found the difference substantial.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

As someone who makes them daily fuck yes.


----------



## Hoons (Dec 21, 2009)

If the differnce from nothing to superfeet was substantial, I wonder how much better custom soles is to superfeet.

Anyone know where I can find some in Maryland?


----------



## clubmyke (Jan 21, 2010)

superfeet has different versions - i went with the custom superfeet (heat moldable cork). If i didnt go with the custom cork, i would have went with the green.


----------



## gamer539 (Oct 29, 2008)

Was the $150 shop service for the Superfeet Custom or was it for other custom insoles?

How exactly does the Custom Superfeet work? I've seen them online or in stores, do you need to have a store employee fit it to something, or do you put it in your boot and mold it as you wear it?

Custom insoles, do you have to go to a foot doctor for it or just a snowboard shop?


----------



## clubmyke (Jan 21, 2010)

It was $100 for superfeet custom and about $40 for superfeet green (non custom). you have to be there in person to have it done


----------



## Eightfingers (Feb 12, 2010)

I just picked up some Shredsoles last week. I like them alot, good investment.


----------



## Hoons (Dec 21, 2009)

I just placed an order for my shredsoles. I'm almost as excited about the free lace puller!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I ride Superfeet Red Hot's and they're very comfortable...I don't see any reason to ride Custom molded unless you have jacked up feet.


----------

